# Thinking of a Jeep



## topbiker49 (Mar 1, 2007)

I currently use a 99 Ford ranger 4x4 to do my plowing but my buddy came over the other day with his 96 Wrangler and I was wicked impressed with the maneuverability of his unit. He cleared places in my drive and dooryard in one sweep I can't even get to. So I am considering buying a jeep. After lots of reading on the forum I have thought up the following:
97-2000 Jeep Wrangler, 4cyl. 5 spd. I only plow my driveway(no neighbors, I live in the woods) and believe the 4cyl. would be enough power. I can take my time and do it in small bites if I have too, no rush.

The Homesteader plow on my Ranger should swap over with a new set of mounts. 

Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## mak (Jan 5, 2007)

I would look for a 4.0L inline 6 engine instead of the 4cyl. It's bullet proof! Manual or auto trans is personal preference. Good luck on your search.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

We have both 4 (5 speed) and 6cyl(auto) Jeeps and commercially plow with both. We have had good success either setup. Obviously the drawback to the 5 speed is the constant shifting which after a long night can be tough. Clutch life with the wrong driver is an issue. With the auto (6 cyl.) you would want a trans cooler. The power diference at plowing speeds is not noticable between the two. The main difference is highway speed.


----------



## topbiker49 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

Fortunately I am just dealing with my driveway(about 75' long and a door yard of 30'x40') so I don't expect that the clutch would be too much of an issue. Glad to hear the 4cyl 5 spd setup can be used successfully. I would only be driving it 15 miles each way to work and the posted speed is 50, we would use my wife's car for any serious highway driving. 
I have read in other posts that it should be a LSD with a 3:73 ratio rear end. How do I find out which setup the vehicle has? I don't want to buy something and then find out it won't do the job.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

If it is a 4cyl with 5 speed manual, I think they all got 4.11 gears. The autos may have had the 3.73 option.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

The 4cyl, 5 speeds we have are 4.11. I have plowed 16" of snow in single passes with this setup having only one problem....the snow coming over the blade!!!!


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

topbiker49;379731 said:


> I currently use a 99 Ford ranger 4x4 to do my plowing but my buddy came over the other day with his 96 Wrangler and I was wicked impressed


i would have been as well.....since they didn't make a wrangler in 96.  
88-95 YJ wrangler....97-06 TJ wrangler....no 96's

seriously though if you get a jeep if you can swing it go for the 4.0 like others said.....your gonna fall in love and want to drive it all summer with the top off or in bad winter weather not jsut for plowing!! the gas milage is the same for the 4 or 6 bangers so might as well have more power, and better engine.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow he's got yah there. No 96 Wrangler, who knew?! New news to me, but true enough. I don't know abount the gas milage being the same, but yes go witha 6. You will love it. I can't put the top down, but I love my 01 Cherokee, rated to tow 5000 but I know I have done more. God I love that thing!!!


----------

